# Hygrophila 'araguaia' or lancea???



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

On here (http://www.flowgrow.de/artenbestimmung/hygrophila-sp-araguaia-hygrophila-lancea-t20377.html) it says that what we know has H. araguaia is actually lancea and H. sulawesi is also lancea.... I'm confused as to what we call araguaia now; moreover, how do we distinguish between the two lanceas?

I have grown both plants emergent and submersed, and they are very very different. Lancea is much taller and has larger and longer leaves that are more spaced out. Phillip notes the same thing here (http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=166944) I've flowered and grown lancea from seed as well. I'm no flower guy but asides from them having the same purple color and pod shape, lancea pods form in a ring at the internodes while araguaia forms single pods at the internodes.

TL;DR what do we call 'araguaia' and what do we call 'lancea'?


----------



## madmax (Sep 29, 2004)

I'm no expert, however I've grown all three, and I find it hard to believe that the plant introduced in the hobby as Hygrophila sp. 'Sarawak' is the same species as what Kasselmann described as Hygrophila lancea. The Sarawak was very slow growing for me when submersed, and the stem was woody. The lancea is fast growing and the stem is herbaceous. 

As for the Araguaia, it would creep along the substrate for me and the lancea never did. Other than that these two are very similar.


Tim Gross


----------



## anubias6439 (Sep 7, 2010)

I think everyone would agree that H. Araguaia is as attached. But what about the Lancea? Or is it Sarawak......

FYI: I purchased it as Lancea. The stems are very woody and slow growing. Leaf length is about 4 inches long. It gets extremely dark red/purple once it is mid way up the tank. I have had it for over a year. I have just recently added CO2 fertilization to the aquarium, and this is when it actually grew for me, still slowly.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Firstly, they are NOT the same plant. At all. 

All I can really say is that there was some confusion as to what name was applied to what specimens, being close to the source of the naming as I am. I really can't elaborate.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

so for the time being, we should just stick to calling the shorter midground "araguaia" and the tall woody one "lancea"?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

neilshieh said:


> so for the time being, we should just stick to calling the shorter midground "araguaia" and the tall woody one "lancea"?


Until it's sorted out, that's what I'm going with.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

If we let the species belonging (scientific-taxonomical) aside: the low-growing one is the plant that was imported as Hygrophila sp. 'Araguaia', and the taller, woody one that with the label Hygrophila sp. 'Sarawak'; right, Cavan?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes


----------

